# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  In slaap vallen als je het niet wil.....

## Chrismo

Sinds een maand of 1,5 heb ik het probleem dat ik zonder het te willen, en erger nog: Zonder het in de gaten te hebben, in slaap val.
Mijn vriendin en ik praten erg graag voor het slapen en gaan daarom vaak vroeg naar bed om over vanalles na te praten. 
De laatste tijd hebben we wat oneenigheid omdat ik midden in het gesprek soms ineens in slaap val. Ze spreekt me hierop aan, en het gekke is dat ik het zelf niet eens in de gaten heb! 
Ik merk dat mijn focus helemaal wegvalt en ik over hele andere dingen dan het daadwerkelijke onderwerp begin na te denken. Vlak daarna val ik weg. 
Soms een paar seconde, soms wat langer....

Ik vind dit echt een probleem waar ik niet mee uit de voeten kan! Ik heb het idee dat een huisarts hier niet uitkomst in gaat bieden, maar wat moet ik ermee?



gr Chris

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Chris,

Vervelend hoor dat je onenigheid krijgt omdat je in slaap valt terwijl je dat zelf niet door hebt  :Frown: 
Heb je dat in slaap vallen ook op andere momenten dan alleen 's avonds als je in bed ligt?
Zo niet dan zou ik op een ander moment als je niet in bed ligt met je vriendin dingen bespreken!
Sommige mensen zoals bv mijn vader slapen gelijk als ze in bed liggen of met hun hoofd een kussen raken, dus misschien ben jij daar ook wel een van en is dat het 'probleem'....
Ik hoop dat je er met je vriendin uitkomt!
Veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben juist jaloers op je dat je meteen in slaap kunt vallen!!
Ik vind het eerlijk gezegd niet fair van je vriendin dat ze hierover een probleem maakt...

Kunnen jij en je vriendin geen ander 'praatmoment' zoeken?
Bijv s'morgens voor het opstaan/juist na het avondeten/enz..ik noem maar wat!?

Mocht het toch een probleem blijven kan je huisarts wel degelijk raad geven, mits je een goede huisarts hebt natuurlijk  :Wink: .

Sterkte!!

----------


## dotito

Hallo Chris,

Zoals Agnes ook zegt zoek gewoon een geschikt moment voor dingen te bespreken.
En ik vind persoonlijk als je in slaap valt,dat ge naar u lichaam moet luisteren.

Uiteindelijk vraagt gij er toch ook niet om,om in slaap te vallen.
Nee ik vind dat ook niet fair hoor,van u vriendin.Lijkt wel of zij jaloers is,dat gij kunt inslapen en zij niet.

Zou het gewoon eens bespreken met je vriendin.

Succes,

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Chris,
Hoe is het inmiddels?
Heb je al met je vriendin of de huisarts gepraat?

@ Agnes,
Ja dat heb ik ook wel als ik mijn paps gelijk hoor slapen als hij in zijn bedje ligt, maar helaas wordt dat ons niet zo gegund heh...  :Frown: 

@ Dotito,
Ja als je moe bent kun je het beste gewoon lekker naar je lichaam luisteren en gaan slapen als dat kan  :Smile: 
En wel grappig dat je zegt dat zn vriendin misschien jaloers is... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Scoooter

Ja probleem is uit de wereld. Ik slaap goed en ook mijn vriendin slaapt ok. Bleek dat juist zij NIET goed in slaap kon komen en dat het daar eerder aan lag. Slapen nu bijna elke nacht van 21 tot 6:30 aan 1 stuk door.... :Stick Out Tongue: 





gr Chrismo

----------


## Scoooter

> Ja probleem is uit de wereld. Ik slaap goed en ook mijn vriendin slaapt ok. Bleek dat juist zij NIET goed in slaap kon komen en dat het daar eerder aan lag. Slapen nu bijna elke nacht van 21 tot 6:30 aan 1 stuk door....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gr Chrismo



haha, sorrie chrismo, maar deze stond al even open.
Ik ben een bekende van hem  :Big Grin:

----------

